# Computer Won't Boot



## GrantTKEYI60 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey all,

This is my first time on a forum, though I've read through plenty, so any help or tips would be great!!

So I'm trying to fix a friend's computer (warranty is up FYI). It's a HP Mini 110 1034NR with only and internal hard drive and USB ports, no CD drives. When I boot it, it says to check cable connection with two different PXE errors. I've tried selecting what to boot from, but it says there is no hard drive, only Network:Atheros Boot Agent. When I select my only option it brings up the Atheros PCIE Ethernet Controller, and throws the PXE-E63: Error while initializing the NIC and PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM messages, then says to reboot and select proper boot device.

Does this mean the Hard Drive is bad? I opened it up and everything was seemingly plugged in.

Thanks!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Most likely a failed hard drive.

Boot into the System Setup and see if the hard drive is detected.

Did you unplug and reconnect the hard drive?

Run the Onboard Diagnostics.


----------



## GrantTKEYI60 (Feb 6, 2011)

I checked the diagnostics, and it said the 'Primary Hard Disk Self Test Not Support'. Also I did unplug and reconnect the hard drive properly, but still it just seems like it is not registering when the machine first turns on.

But here is a weird thing (or at least weird to me), when I ran an ethernet cable from my laptop to the notebook I'm working on, it seemed like it was trying to find a network to boot from. It ran the 'CLIENT MAC ADDR' but then gave a message 'PXE-E51: No DHCP or proxyDHCP offers were recieved'. Does this mean that it needs a network to boot from? Or does this confirm the hard drive is bad and just needs to be replace?

Thanks!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the hard drive is not recognized then the PC will attempt to boot from the 

next medium. The PC is attempting to network boot.

Check the Boot Options listed in the System Setup menu.

Try running the manufacturer diagnostics.

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

Most likely you will need to replace the hard drive.


----------

